# Jalex's quest (no, not the bar)



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Alrightty guys.

Started my first cycle about ten weeks ago, did go to make a log but didn't follow it up unfortunately.

This is me about 6 months after lifting. I was skinny fat but didn't want to get smaller and actually ending up getting quite fat lol at around 210lbs when my biggest at 6ft (lifts went up fast tho!).

I had a pre cycle blood test and it came back at 9.3 (range 9-24) for a 21 YO male. I honestly believe I have suffered from low test (but did not know it, throughout my life).










Spent 9 months to a year sort of lifting half assed and dieting on and off, got down to 178lbs here before starting my cycle (this is a week before).










Here is 5 weeks into cycle at 195lbs (4 weeks dbol and test):



















Now this was me just over a week ago at 187lbs:










I'm running 300mg Magnum Test every 10 days, 100mg Hacks VAR (lowered to 50 last two weeks because I had lots of drinking going on, will up it again now back to 100mg) and 50mcg Hacks t3.

Had a big exam last week also so haven't been focusing on training or diet last 2 weeks (two gym session and not tracking diet). Now I am making this as motivation to crack on, nail my diet and get in great shape for the remainder of my cycle.

Now, I will practice what I preach throughout. I have done A LOT of reading/nutritional and training research, spoke to a lot of long-time successful people and even a fair bit of drug research over the last 2 years (this actually interested me more than the training itself lol, which is why my progress has not been incredible...but not now). I know what I need to do (and how to do it) it's just actually being bothered and wanting to do it. I guess whether you're natty, assisted, bro, old school, flexible dieting, it doesn't matter - you still need time under the bar to build something respected and that's what I'll be doing over the next year.

Current 5RM lifts are:

Squat 115kg x 5

(DECLINE) Bench 95kg x 5

Deadlift 145kg x 5 (but have not dead lifted in 3 weeks).

Gunna tag names that pop into my head, some probably aren't interested but hopefully some will stick along to see what I can do... @TommyBananas @FelonE @banzi @Dark sim @TELBOR @simonthepieman @I'mNotAPervert! @BrahmaBull @sen @A1243R @Big ape @Dead lee @Dan94 @IGotTekkers @Ultrasonic

Current cals are 2200, 185g+ protein 60g fat rest carbs (give or take 10-15 of any of these macros daily).

Aim to lose 2lbs a week. Training is upper/lower x 2 week, compound progression based on an RPE scheme and whatever assistance work I feel like. Aim is to get both strong as hell and aesthetic (eventually),

Think that's it covered. Will hopefully update tomorrow after my next training session  :lol:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TLDNR


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

das it mane


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

GL mofo


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Might pop in to abuse you :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Might pop in to abuse you :thumbup1:


Why else do you think you earnt your tag  :lol:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Just practice what you pre have you'll get there mate. Putting it putting it out there is great motivation

Time for action


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> Just practice what you pre have you'll get there mate. Putting it putting it out there is great motivation
> 
> Time for action


Thanks mate. I will be the first to admit things are easier said than done (esp when comes to a diet etc :lol:

Although just woke up with a bloody rotten cold this morning to start things off : :death:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Jalex said:


> Thanks mate. I will be the first to admit things are easier said than done (esp when comes to a diet etc
> 
> Although just woke up with a bloody rotten cold this morning to start things off : :death:


Consistency is definitely the key mate.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Gwaannn son make all fem gainz mainn


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Thanks mate. I will be the first to admit things are easier said than done (esp when comes to a diet etc
> 
> Although just woke up with a bloody rotten cold this morning to start things off : :death:


It's just TDEE -1000 net calories. Not sure why you are making it so difficult


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

In!


----------



## DaveW3000 (Mar 25, 2013)

In on this mofo!

best of luck bud!


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

In! Looking in good shape mate!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> It's just TDEE -1000 net calories. Not sure why you are making it so difficult


Touché touche



BrahmaBull said:


> In!


 good mate. Might see some SD thrown in depending on how it works for you :lol:



DaveW3000 said:


> In on this mofo!
> 
> best of luck bud!


Thanks mate, welcome.



sen said:


> In! Looking in good shape mate!


Cheers pal, goal is to get as lean as I can while maintaining/adding strength..!


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! :thumb:


----------



## godspeed (Jun 23, 2012)

Sub'd, good luck!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Big ape said:


> Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! :thumb:





godspeed said:


> Sub'd, good luck!


Ta guys, going to try and get some vids of lifts up also..


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Ta guys, going to try and get some vids of lifts up also..


Das what I like to hear!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

count me in,

how long you planning on cruising for ?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Das what I like to hear!


Although I probably won't get them today. Dat 24 hour commercial gym at peak after work time.

Wanna get in and out asap :lol:



ILLBehaviour said:


> count me in,
> 
> how long you planning on cruising for ?


Well 10 weeks into cycle, was meant to be coming off in a few weeks but got a few hols this year so I'll just want to go back on in Augustish - because of this do not see any point in PCT, might as well stay on (on a low dose test to help cut).

Wanna try a few compounds out also (tren, SD, which I might chuck in a month or so).

Plus. as mentioned before, think I suffered with low test. Only running 300mg e10days and feel 5x better all round. Want to keep this nice sense of energy and well-being, for now  :lol: .


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Although I probably won't get them today. Dat 24 hour commercial gym at peak after work time.
> 
> Wanna get in and out asap :lol:
> 
> ...


sounds like a plan, i have some SD here which im gonna throw in at some point. will be staying on myself all being well.

The magnum test sounds like good stuff, might get some of that myself for my next blast.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Although I probably won't get them today. Dat 24 hour commercial gym at peak after work time.
> 
> Wanna get in and out asap :lol:
> 
> ...


pussy


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> *pussy*


That's why i'm in and out - so I can go home and get some... :innocent:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Jalex said:


> That's why i'm in and out - so I can go home and get some... :innocent:


dont lie, world of warcraft


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> dont lie, world of warcraft


That comes after...

Gym, eat, bust a nut, sit slouched in my gaming chair for 4 hours, eat then bed.

The more I think about it, the happier I am with my life atm... :lol:


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Alright.

Although it's 11:30am. Here is today's food. Will avoid snacking on any biscuits (I know I have a pack of double white stuff oreos at home ffs :death: ... cannot stop thinking about them).


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

About time


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> About time


Better late than never... :thumbup1:


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

Looks like an interesting journal!! 

Your DL & squat is pretty pvssy considering your bench though, just saying! :lol:


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> Looks like an interesting journal!!
> 
> Your DL & squat is pretty pvssy considering your bench though, just saying! :lol:


Funny enough I only started benching again 4 months ago (due to shoulder issues).

It seems to have literally shot up in the last two months on this cycle. I'm talking 25kg increase...crazy.

Just edited OP tho, forgot to say that is decline bench (as like I say, shoulder issues). Anything above 80kg on flat and feel like my shoulder will snap...!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Okay, so first workout of the log, not great lol.

Third time training in last 2 weeks and have got a really bad head cold. Headache/sore throat/blocked nose but off to Paris Friday so had to get this lower body session in.

Ended up only doing:

Some foam rolling.

Squats

100x7

105x6

105x5

105x5

Deadlift sumo

100x8

120x6

120x6

120x4

Decided I had enough and am on way home lol. felt like crap and really weak. Owell, better than nothing though.

Upper tomorrow really hoping I feel better..!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How old are you mate?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> How old are you mate?


21 mate.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jalex said:


> 21 mate.


You not worried about fertility when B&C?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> You not worried about fertility when B&C?


Wouldn't say I'm b+c, just running a 20 week cycle.

No matter what pct starts September, got everything ready.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is today's food.

@A1243R @TommyBananas @zyphy @a.notherguy


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Too many carbs, will get fat. I say thiis because I think I understand how people hold water and something about Insulin.

Also, a kitkat? Catabolic, you must remove this, it has muscle wasting properties that can only be fixed by eating some vegetables (most notably brocolli)


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Too many carbs, will get fat. I say thiis because I think I understand how people hold water and something about Insulin.
> 
> Also, a kitkat? Catabolic, you must remove this, it has muscle wasting properties that can only be fixed by eating some vegetables (most notably brocolli)


hold on isn't it a kit kat chunky, im sure the chunkiness makes it anabolic.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Too many carbs, will get fat. I say thiis because I think I understand how people hold water and something about Insulin.
> 
> Also, a kitkat? Catabolic, you must remove this, it has muscle wasting properties that can only be fixed by eating some vegetables (most notably brocolli)


This is why you **** me off because your very immature for the age of 26 :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Jalex said:


> View attachment 173584
> 
> 
> Here is today's food.
> ...


Looks good, I am not denying it doesn't work and never have I once said but I still stand by my opinion that weight loss is quicker eating clean... It has been apparent with me over the last week..


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Looks good, I am not denying it doesn't work and never have I once said but I still stand by my opinion that weight loss is quicker eating clean... It has been apparent with me over the last week..


Energy cannot be created or destroyed for no reason; if his calories are the same, weight loss is the same. Stop.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Looks good, I am not denying it doesn't work and never have I once said but I still stand by my opinion that weight loss is quicker eating clean... It has been apparent with me over the last week..


Of course mate, if you lose weight quicker eating clean than you should do that.

My point is you are not losing it because of "clean" foods, you are losing it because those clean foods mean you are eating less calories/hitting whatever macro/calorie goal is working for you (although you do not know as it's not tracked).

Get my point?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Energy cannot be created or destroyed for no reason; if his calories are the same, weight loss is the same. Stop.


My last question before I am out... why don't you do a month of IIFYM at 1800 cals and then a month of clean eating at 1800cals of Chicken and broccoli? We can then shut this debate down once and for all.

With regards to your comments in @FelonE 's log as well I believe your goals of being able to break world records is just as daft as me wanting to be a CEO of my own company. You are what is wrong with the forum IMO - you want to put people down instead of spur them on, I don't know if its because your insecure or whatever but there is no need for it.

You could of quite easily said good luck just like I did instead of taking the **** and saying you wont achieve it. I can also almost guarantee you that I will achieve but that is another story...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Jalex said:


> Wouldn't say I'm b+c, just running a 20 week cycle.
> 
> No matter what pct starts September, got everything ready.


Nah m9, at 20 wk mark we decide to blast to 30 lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Of course mate, if you lose weight quicker eating clean than you should do that.
> 
> My point is you are not losing it because of "clean" foods, you are losing it because those clean foods mean you are eating less calories/hitting whatever macro/calorie goal is working for you (although you do not know as it's not tracked).
> 
> Get my point?


I get your point mate, I have lost a lot more weight eating 2000cals over the last week then when I at 2000cals of food last time tho (when I included carbs) that's my body though.... I must defy science :lol:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> My last question before I am out... why don't you do a month of IIFYM at 1800 cals and then a month of clean eating at 1800cals of Chicken and broccoli? We can then shut this debate down once and for all.
> 
> With regards to your comments in @FelonE 's log as well I believe your goals of being able to break world records is just as daft as me wanting to be a CEO of my own company. You are what is wrong with the forum IMO - you want to put people down instead of spur them on, I don't know if its because your insecure or whatever but there is no need for it.
> 
> You could of quite easily said good luck just like I did instead of taking the **** and saying you wont achieve it. I can also almost guarantee you that I will achieve but that is another story...


I have to gain 35kg on my bench to break a UK record in GPC - i never said a world record, lol.

Why would I eat 1800 cals of chicken and brocolli for a month that would be bad for my health, I'd be deficient in nutrients and so on.

You don't know what you're talking about this is the problem. You should fire your coach and hire me too. I'd have better results


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Looks good, I am not denying it doesn't work and never have I once said but I still stand by my opinion that weight loss is quicker eating clean... It has been apparent with me over the last week..


my only issue with your food is that for the price of an aldi ready meal and a subway sarnie, you could make a pan full of something really nice and reheat it in a microwave


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I have to gain 35kg on my bench to break a UK record in GPC - i never said a world record, lol.
> 
> Why would I eat 1800 cals of chicken and brocolli for a month that would be bad for my health, I'd be deficient in nutrients and so on.
> 
> You don't know what you're talking about this is the problem. You should fire your coach and hire me too. I'd have better results


I don't eat chicken and broccoli.... My coach is @liam0810 and he is great so far... I get everything I need... what I was saying is I think you would see a massive difference in composition and possible weight but more likely composition.

On another note I would personally never hire you, I think your a bit of wa*ker with no work ethic and you don't like it when people disagree with you so I wouldn't want to work with someone like that. I would also want my coach to prove he can compete and look great... I don't think you have competed but correct me if im wrong?

The reason why I also think your a wa*ker is because you personally attack people for no reason why is why the forum has gone down hill MASSIVELY.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I get your point mate, I have lost a lot more weight eating 2000cals over the last week then when I at 2000cals of food last time tho (when I included carbs) that's my body though.... I must defy science :lol:


I would say that before you weren't counting calories accurately enough then (although, i do appreciate the more flexible a diet is, the harder to track very accurately - @banzi 's only point I am giving you here - the reason broccoli and chicken diets work is because they are self regulating for people that cannot/will not count correctly).

But hey, you've dropped carbs (changed your macro goal, higher fats etc) also and it appears to be working. I follow and will believe fact/proven theories and science but at the end of the day if something is working for someone well, I couldn't be happier  , so crack on and get some good results (am following your journal).


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

a.notherguy said:


> my only issue with your food is that for the price of an aldi ready meal and a subway sarnie, you could make a pan full of something really nice and reheat it in a microwave


I forgot my lunch (had chicken and sweet chili noodles sitting in fridge) and the ready meal is because I need to get in and out to catch my flight to france :lol:

That's the benefit of flexible dieting tho, just found something else to hit my macros (in this case, ham and turkey subway) :lol:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I don't eat chicken and broccoli.... My coach is @liam0810 and he is great so far... I get everything I need... what I was saying is I think you would see a massive difference in composition and possible weight but more likely composition.
> 
> On another note I would personally never hire you, I think your a bit of wa*ker with no work ethic and you don't like it when people disagree with you so I wouldn't want to work with someone like that. I would also want my coach to prove he can compete and look great... I don't think you have competed but correct me if im wrong?
> 
> The reason why I also think your a wa*ker is because you personally attack people for no reason why is why the forum has gone down hill MASSIVELY.


I like liam, and if you had said that I wouldn't have what I said at the end.

Liam is a great guy and we disagree with each other on things but I know hes good.

My work ethic is fvcking amazing though  and I work hard for anyone who works with me. I don't want to compete nor have I ever, no.

Would you let Alan Aragon coach you? He hasn't competed but he is nothing but a genius.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

A KIT KAT !!!!!?!?!?!?!? DUDE your insulin gonna shoot up and your gonna store fat now!!!!!

Nah seriously ... would this count as clean food or not?

Green tea kitkat ... u might wanna use these if your cutting @Jalex for safety purposes


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I like liam, and if you had said that I wouldn't have what I said at the end.
> 
> Liam is a great guy and we disagree with each other on things but I know hes good.
> 
> ...


So you have an amazing work ethic, you use steroids, you meticulously count macros , yet you hardly look like you train???????


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Big ape said:


> A KIT KAT !!!!!?!?!?!?!? DUDE your insulin gonna shoot up and your gonna store fat now!!!!!
> 
> Nah seriously ... would this count as clean food or not?
> 
> Green tea kitkat ... u might wanna use these if your cutting @Jalex for safety purposes


That looks sickening


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> So you have an amazing work ethic, you use steroids, you meticulously count macros , yet you hardly look like you train???????


I think its a bit ridiculous to make a claim such as that I look like I don't train  - but one things for sure, I can move plenty of weight which is what.. oh yeah, my goal.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Big ape said:


> A KIT KAT !!!!!?!?!?!?!? DUDE your insulin gonna shoot up and your gonna store fat now!!!!!
> 
> Nah seriously ... would this count as clean food or not?
> 
> Green tea kitkat ... u might wanna use these if your cutting @Jalex for safety purposes


Lmao dude I am hungry as fcvk now for something green.

Hmmm Broccoli or green kitkat.......EASY


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Jalex said:


> I would say that before you weren't counting calories accurately enough then (although, i do appreciate the more flexible a diet is, the harder to track very accurately - @banzi 's only point I am giving you here - the reason broccoli and chicken diets work is because they are self regulating for people that cannot/will not count correctly).
> 
> But hey, you've dropped carbs (changed your macro goal, higher fats etc) also and it appears to be working. I follow and will believe fact/proven theories and science but at the end of the day if something is working for someone well, I couldn't be happier  , so crack on and get some good results (am following your journal).


I was tracking calories to my cooking sauces mate but anyway im loosing weight now so im happy.... my body composition is also 100x times better on no carbs!

See I could quite happily have a debate with you because you don't attack people personally and congratulate people on there progress, IIFYM is obviously working for you too mate.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I like liam, and if you had said that I wouldn't have what I said at the end.
> 
> Liam is a great guy and we disagree with each other on things but I know hes good.
> 
> ...


I didn't tell you it was Liam on purpose because I wanted you to carry on saying my coach is sh*te because he doesn't teach what you teach... There are many ways to skin a cat and I think you need to remember that.

He is great.

Apologies then, your work ethic may be good but you do explain yourself as a lazy cvnt on here. My work ethic is massive in work and just as good in the gym... I agreed with certain things you said until you started saying things like I wont achieve my life goals which is why I think you need to learn how to debate properly instead of telling people they wont achieve there life goals.

I actually don't know who Alan Aragon, but I will look him up. For me personally I would prefer to use somebody who has competed and knows what the body goes through.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> I didn't tell you it was Liam on purpose because I wanted you to carry on saying my coach is sh*te because he doesn't teach what you teach... There are many ways to skin a cat and I think you need to remember that.
> 
> He is great.
> 
> ...


Alan Aragon has over 20 years of success in the fitness field, and is one of the most influential figures in the modern movement towards evidence-based information. He is a continuing education provider for the Commission on Dietetic Registration, National Academy of Sports Medicine, and National Strength & Conditioning Association. Alan's work has been published in the popular media as well as the peer-reviewed scientific literature, including the Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition, Journal of Sports Medicine and Physical Fitness, and Nutrition Reviews. He lectures at national and international conferences, and maintains a private practice designing programs for recreational, Olympic, and professional athletes, including the Los Angeles Lakers, Los Angeles Kings, and Anaheim Mighty Ducks. Alan is the nutrition advisor of Men's Health magazine.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Alan Aragon has over 20 years of success in the fitness field, and is one of the most influential figures in the modern movement towards evidence-based information. He is a continuing education provider for the Commission on Dietetic Registration, National Academy of Sports Medicine, and National Strength & Conditioning Association. Alan's work has been published in the popular media as well as the peer-reviewed scientific literature, including the Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition, Journal of Sports Medicine and Physical Fitness, and Nutrition Reviews. He lectures at national and international conferences, and maintains a private practice designing programs for recreational, Olympic, and professional athletes, including the Los Angeles Lakers, Los Angeles Kings, and Anaheim Mighty Ducks. Alan is the nutrition advisor of Men's Health magazine.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

A1243R said:


> My last question before I am out... *why don't you do a month of IIFYM at 1800 cals and then a month of clean eating at 1800cals of Chicken and broccoli?* We can then shut this debate down once and for all.
> 
> With regards to your comments in @FelonE 's log as well I believe your goals of being able to break world records is just as daft as me wanting to be a CEO of my own company. You are what is wrong with the forum IMO - you want to put people down instead of spur them on, I don't know if its because your insecure or whatever but there is no need for it.
> 
> You could of quite easily said good luck just like I did instead of taking the **** and saying you wont achieve it. I can also almost guarantee you that I will achieve but that is another story...


He couldnt do it, he has no willpower, thats why he eats IIFMM.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Alan Aragon has over 20 years of success in the fitness field, and is one of the most influential figures in the modern movement towards evidence-based information. He is a continuing education provider for the Commission on Dietetic Registration, National Academy of Sports Medicine, and National Strength & Conditioning Association. Alan's work has been published in the popular media as well as the peer-reviewed scientific literature, including the Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition, Journal of Sports Medicine and Physical Fitness, and Nutrition Reviews. He lectures at national and international conferences, and maintains a private practice designing programs for recreational, Olympic, and professional athletes, including the Los Angeles Lakers, Los Angeles Kings, and Anaheim Mighty Ducks. Alan is the nutrition advisor of Men's Health magazine.


When you take a quote from a guys website you should quote it.

Bearing in mind you want to write books I would have thought plagiarism would matter to you

AlanAragon.com - Fitness Based on Science & Experience


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

banzi said:


> When you take a quote from a guys website you should quote it.
> 
> Bearing in mind you want to write books I would have thought plagiarism would matter to you
> 
> AlanAragon.com - Fitness Based on Science & Experience


It's quite clear it is a quote, lmao, stfu you old bag.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Clogging up Jalex journal with a iifym debate :whistling:


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> He couldnt do it, he has no willpower, thats why he eats IIFMM.


I know this isn't aimed at me, but wanted to respond anyways (as you have/would/will put the question to me seeing as me/tommy are saying the same thingss).

I love carbs, not sure how I would get those eating chicken and broccoli.

I would also be severely deficient in micros, wouldn't be able to eat dinner with my family/girlfriend/friends. Not be able to go for lunch with my work colleagues.

And my results wouldn't change anyway.

Bit of a lose/lose scenario really isn't it...



Big ape said:


> Clogging up Jalex journal with a iifym debate :whistling:


Allow a page or two while it's interesting but when it gets stupid arguing I'll ask it to stop.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

u will find the only people who go against the concept of IIFYM are the dinosaurs who have done years of eating chicken,broccoli and brown rice ... only to find there is a easier, more enjoyable, more flexible way.

If i was banzi or dark sim i would be the same i guess ...


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Jalex said:


> I forgot my lunch (had chicken and sweet chili noodles sitting in fridge) and the ready meal is because I need to get in and out to catch my flight to france :lol:
> 
> That's the benefit of flexible dieting tho, just found something else to hit my macros (in this case, ham and turkey subway) :lol:


fair points! lol.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

F*ck sake, a good journal turned into another hand bag swinging match!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

MrSilver said:


> F*ck sake, a good journal turned into another hand bag swinging match!


It's okay. It's stopped now. On with the journal  .


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Alan Aragon has over 20 years of success in the fitness field, and is one of the most influential figures in the modern movement towards evidence-based information. He is a continuing education provider for the Commission on Dietetic Registration, National Academy of Sports Medicine, and National Strength & Conditioning Association. Alan's work has been published in the popular media as well as the peer-reviewed scientific literature, including the Journal of the International Society of Sports Nutrition, Journal of Sports Medicine and Physical Fitness, and Nutrition Reviews. He lectures at national and international conferences, and maintains a private practice designing programs for recreational, Olympic, and professional athletes, including the Los Angeles Lakers, Los Angeles Kings, and Anaheim Mighty Ducks. Alan is the nutrition advisor of Men's Health magazine.


All that sounded great... until you said he is the nutrition advisor of Men's Health magazine :lol: He sounds like a very knowledgeable guy though... for me personally as stated before I prefer to work with someone who has don't what I wanted to achieve (but I am sure he is fantastic)... I also take majority of my advise (in work) from people who have achieved something instead of just saying what to do!


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> All that sounded great... until you said he is the nutrition advisor of Men's Health magazine :lol: He sounds like a very knowledgeable guy though... for me personally as stated before I prefer to work with someone who has don't what I wanted to achieve (but I am sure he is fantastic)... I also take majority of my advise (in work) from people who have achieved something instead of just saying what to do!


The more you type, the dumber you seem.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Big ape said:


> u will find the only people who go against the concept of IIFYM are the dinosaurs who have done years of eating chicken,broccoli and brown rice ... only to find there is a easier, more enjoyable, more flexible way.
> 
> If i was banzi or dark sim i would be the same i guess ...


But without doubt they both look better than the majority if not all of people following IIFYM on UKM (they look better than me - I know)


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> The more you type, the dumber you seem.


Glad you have that opinion.

One question, have you ever achieved anything worth showing off about in your life? An actual achievement that will get you somewhere in life? You seem like the sort of person who hasn't so has to constantly put other people down.

PS - Gaming isn't an achievement.

On another note, when you live in the real world (work environment and social environment) you realise that science isn't always correct and sometimes you don't just do what science says is correct.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Glad you have that opinion.
> 
> One question, have you ever achieved anything worth showing off about in your life? An actual achievement that will get you somewhere in life? You seem like the sort of person who hasn't so has to constantly put other people down.
> 
> PS - Gaming isn't an achievement.


Alright it's a few pages now and you two arguing (fun to watchm jsut not here).

Make a new thread in open and have at it  @TommyBananas @A1243R @Big ape

p.s. @zyphy, did you turn gold today? Congrats :lol:


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Glad you have that opinion.
> 
> One question, have you ever achieved anything worth showing off about in your life? An actual achievement that will get you somewhere in life? You seem like the sort of person who hasn't so has to constantly put other people down.
> 
> ...


Gaming for thousands of pounds isn't an achievement? Okay buddy.

I don't really put people down, infact I encourage people - just not people like you.

I get PM's here *daily* for help, and people get it because I like to help.

You're just not very intelligent so it's hard to get my points across, you also have no idea about nutrition, or anything - so it's worthless.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Jalex said:


> Alright it's a few pages now and you two arguing (fun to watchm jsut not here).
> 
> Make a new thread in open and have at it  @TommyBananas @A1243R @Big ape
> 
> p.s. @zyphy, did you turn gold today? Congrats :lol:


no, fuk u


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> no, fuk u


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Jalex said:


> View attachment 173590


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> Gaming for thousands of pounds isn't an achievement? Okay buddy.
> 
> I don't really put people down, infact I encourage people - just not people like you.
> 
> ...


No, gaming doesn't contribute to society.... An achievement is contributing to society or family...

I rarely see you encourage people on here tbh... Why not people like me? Because your afraid I will prove you wrong?

I'm glad you like to help, I will always help people when I can. Its a good feeling isn't it :thumb:

I'm not very intelligent? Here we are again throwing insults because you disagree... Come and do my job for a day and tell me I am not intelligent? Try actually having something to get up for in the morning... having stress etc... You really live in a sheltered world don't you.

The reason why I don't take your point is because I disagree, but I have never once said your wrong... unlike yourself who looks like sh*t, isn't really that strong IMO but still thinks he can tell everybody on here what to do :lol:


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


>


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jalex said:


> I know this isn't aimed at me, but wanted to respond anyways (as you have/would/will put the question to me seeing as me/tommy are saying the same thingss).
> 
> I love carbs, not sure how I would get those eating chicken and broccoli.
> 
> ...


You say that with thermodynamics as you proof yet cant explain why that same law wont allow you to run a marathon every day alongside bodybuilding and it not effect your gains.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> No, gaming doesn't contribute to society.... An achievement is contributing to society or family...
> 
> I rarely see you encourage people on here tbh... Why not people like me? Because your afraid I will prove you wrong?
> 
> ...


I paid tax, I contributed to society. I played on TV, I gave people enjoyment. I had fans, I had people come upto me and ask me to sign t-shirts, mousepads, allsorts of stuff 

This has nothing to do with any of that, or contributing to society - this has everything to do with your inability to grasp basic things.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> You say that with thermodynamics as you proof yet cant explain why that same law wont allow you to run a marathon every day alongside bodybuilding and it not effect your gains.


because body-building isn't only about eating/expending calories.

It is about progressive overload, getting stronger, recovery, neural adaptation, drug use (if applicable),

MENTALLY having the energy to train, desire.

Why don't you reply to my earlier post about just eating chicken and broccoli.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Jalex said:


> because body-building isn't only about eating/expending calories.
> 
> It is about progressive overload, getting stronger, recovery, neural adaptation, drug use (if applicable),
> 
> ...


Getting in contest shape has nothing to do with health.

As for the rest I agree with you, its not as simple as banana boy keeps trying to make out.

Maybe next time you will remember what you wrote here next time you tell someone its just about dropping calories.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

TommyBananas said:


> I paid tax, I contributed to society. I played on TV, I gave people enjoyment. I had fans, I had people come upto me and ask me to sign t-shirts, mousepads, allsorts of stuff
> 
> This has nothing to do with any of that, or contributing to society - this has everything to do with your inability to grasp basic things.


Well done... Why a few months ago did you say you would never pay tax then as the governments all corrupt and all this sh*t - dont need to answer as I actually don't want to speak to you anymore.

I grasp things on a daily basis... Just off people I respect. I also take anybody's advise as you'll gather from this forum but not from somebody who just insults people because he doesn't agree with them.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Well done... Why a few months ago did you say you would never pay tax then as the governments all corrupt and all this sh*t - dont need to answer as I actually don't want to speak to you anymore.
> 
> I grasp things on a daily basis... Just off people I respect. I also take anybody's advise as you'll gather from this forum but not from somebody who just insults people because he doesn't agree with them.


I worked in America, I didn't have any choice it was automatically taken from me :-] you can feel free to stop responding anytime you like.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

we need two people roughly identical in terms of lean mass / body fat / height/ weight etc .. Subject A) eats clean Subject B) IIFYM ... and do our own UKM study


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

banzi said:


> Getting in contest shape has nothing to do with health.
> 
> As for the rest I agree with you, its not as simple as banana boy keeps trying to make out.
> 
> Maybe next time you will remember what you wrote here next time you tell someone its just about dropping calories.


Losing bodyfat is about dropping calories.

Bodybuilding is not the same as losing bodyfat.



Big ape said:


> we need two people roughly identical in terms of lean mass / body fat / height/ weight etc .. Subject A) eats clean Subject B) IIFYM ... and do our own UKM study


I would happily par-take.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Big ape said:


> we need two people roughly identical in terms of lean mass / body fat / height/ weight etc .. Subject A) eats clean Subject B) IIFYM ... and do our own UKM study


This needs to happen. To finish it


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

@Jalex @A1243R ... yeah it would be a idea if u could get 2 people to commit fully


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Alright. Hit upper session before I fly to France in 7 hours (another 4 days of no lifting ffs).

Pull ups: Bw 10,9,7,6

OHP:

50kg x7, 7, 7, 6

Underhand row:

90kg x8,7,7,6

Chest cable flys x12,12,12,10

Side and rear laterals x12,12,10,10

Dumbbell shrugs:

30kg dumbbells each side: 12,11,11,10

Then two sets of bi and tri work 8-12

Felt okay but I stil got this cold. Feel like I need to get my ohp press up but I only started pressing again 6 months ago due to shoulder issues (why chest etc is lagging imo). Got some cheeky pics I'll put up, feeling leaner.

Feel like if I drop another 10lbs I'll have striations in my shoulders etc although my abs are nowhere to be seen! Not even an outline! Maybe I don't have any... :lol:


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

@Jalex you use myfitnesspal? If so you got a link to your diary, fancy a look


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

BigKid said:


> @Jalex you use myfitnesspal? If so you got a link to your diary, fancy a look


What as in my username? I'll post everyday my food in here. I Haven't been tracking last 2-3 weeks due to exams and stuff, cba. Page 2 and 5 I think are last two days  - screen shots from MFP summary


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

185lbs here. Feel so flat from my overdosed t3 and such little lifting last few weeks lol.


----------



## BigKid (Apr 4, 2014)

Jalex said:


> What as in my username? I'll post everyday my food in here. I Haven't been tracking last 2-3 weeks due to exams and stuff, cba. Page 2 and 5 I think are last two days  - screen shots from MFP summary


Yeah I guess, like TommyBananas one has a link to it I think


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

BigKid said:


> Yeah I guess, like TommyBananas one has a link to it I think


 @TommyBananas

On phone so can only use app atm.

Do you need to give out username, or change privacy to public (being lazy)


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Jalex said:


> @TommyBananas
> 
> On phone so can only use app atm.
> 
> Do you need to give out username, or change privacy to public (being lazy)


gotta change it to public ye


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's my curry and nan bread  .

Delicious. My cat Archie always joins me at the table for a nibble lol, he loves jalfrezi..!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Jalex said:


> View attachment 173615
> 
> 
> Here's my curry and nan bread  .
> ...


Naan looks **** but the curry looks good :thumb:


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

A1243R said:


> Naan looks **** but the curry looks good :thumb:


Yeah I over cooked it was jabbing my HCG :lol:


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Here's my food so far (or what I intend to eat by about midday).

Currently sitting on the plane ready to fly to France.

Only got about 800 cals left and 40g of protein. I will buy a snack later, obviously have my dinner in a nice restaurant and probably a beer. I'll try and get some meat in the dinner but am on a holiday so really not bothered.

Will do some bw ezcercizes tomorrow but no proper training until Monday..!


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Eugh.

Had cookies, cakes, two icecreams, a nutella and banan crepe, Oreo milkshake, pan au chocolate and a diner kebab.

Not even going to bother totting up cals/macros, feel sick :lol: but that's what hols are for.

Here's a pic no pump but ok dark lighting. Feel much worse IRL.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Here is today's food.

Went a bit overboard because someone brought in sweets and cakes, but due to this I will do some cardio (a few hundred cals worth) to scale it back again.

Off holiday now and the diet continues  .


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Just bought this https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/specials/strength-shop-short-sleeved-compression-top.html

and some wrist wraps, lacrosse ball for rolling and micro loading plates for when I come off cycle and progression grinds to a halt :lol:


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

OI oi.

Back..down a few lbs since last post.

Shoulders/arms feeling really lean but still nothing to show ab/waist wise tbh.

Still hitting PR's weekly though so am liking this small deficit, almost like a recomp (500ish).

Will drop calories two hundred and start adding in 15 mins cardio x3 a week.

Will take some pics when I next get the chance.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Jalex said:


> OI oi.
> 
> Back..down a few lbs since last post.
> 
> ...


sounds good mate, what Cals you on? You added Tren?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

A1243R said:


> sounds good mate, what Cals you on? You added Tren?


2300-2400 atm.

Yeah at 50mg EOD (second jab early hours this morning). Only got about 4 days worth of VAR and a weeks worth of T3 left so hopefully the tren is dosed correctly and will kick in after a week, If so Ill be running about 175mg tren a week and 200mg test.

Real low doses so not expecting any sides at all (and not experiencing any as of right now). Will assess for a few weeks and up tren to 75mg EOD perhaps. It's sphinx


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Jalex said:


> 2300-2400 atm.
> 
> Yeah at 50mg EOD (second jab early hours this morning). Only got about 4 days worth of VAR and a weeks worth of T3 left so hopefully the tren is dosed correctly and will kick in after a week, If so Ill be running about 175mg tren a week and 200mg test.
> 
> Real low doses so not expecting any sides at all (and not experiencing any as of right now). Will assess for a few weeks and up tren to 75mg EOD perhaps. It's sphinx


first cycle on Tren you mad ****a haha - hope it works mate


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

A1243R said:


> first cycle on Tren you mad ****a haha - hope it works mate


Yeah why not.

Had 0 sides from test/dbol/var/t3 and good results.

I want to experiment with very low dose but good compounds to see if the gains/sides are highly favorable. Only got just under 5 weeks worth anyhow!

See your progress is going fantatsic mate...lean! I got to go bed in sec but will have a read of your journal tomorrow to see what I have missed out on .


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Today's food (sort of).

I am going to the pub for some drinks (will be numerous diet coke and vodka which is around 45 cal each) and food. I'll probably get the mixed grill or steak burger and fries.

No doubt it will take me over calories but this is what I have had in preparation. The pub food will have 50+ grams of protein for sure.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

How long you been on tren so far? I'd love to use it for my cut but scares the s**t outta me lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Which brand fish oils do you use mate? Never counted the cals/fats towards daily total tbf


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> How long you been on tren so far? I'd love to use it for my cut but scares the s**t outta me lol


2 jabs.

I'm seriuosly considering dropping it already only because I am so busy with my life right now and jabbing EOD and opening new sites (both quads are literally unmoveable and I have a volleyball tournament later).

See how I feel tomorrow but may just run 250mg test t3 50mcg and have a month of orals and assess.

@dan94 I get the myprotein standard one in bulk (1000 caps) when in an offer like 20% off everything or something


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> 2 jabs.
> 
> I'm seriuosly considering dropping it already only because I am so busy with my life right now and jabbing EOD and opening new sites (both quads are literally unmoveable and I have a volleyball tournament later).
> 
> ...


Yeah I plan 4 weeks off orals now and then into my test + var cut for October


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jalex said:


> 2 jabs.
> 
> I'm seriuosly considering dropping it already only because I am so busy with my life right now and jabbing EOD and opening new sites (both quads are literally unmoveable and I have a volleyball tournament later).
> 
> ...


Cool, I usually just take 4 tabs, probs start including them in MFP then


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Dan94 said:


> Cool, I usually just take 4 tabs, probs start including them in MFP then


So that's around 40 calories.

Over a month that's just under 1200 which is not far from 1/2lb.

Things like this is why people say they "track" and are adamant they are counting correctly when in reality they aren't. Defo include them buddy!!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Jalex said:


> So that's around 40 calories.
> 
> Over a month that's just under 1200 which is not far from 1/2lb.
> 
> Things like this is why people say they "track" and are adamant they are counting correctly when in reality they aren't. Defo include them buddy!!


I remember when my weight loss stalled and I was speaking to Ritchie about it, turns out I wasn't tracking my sugar free squash (only 4 cals per 250ml drink), but ended up being about 80-100 cals a day! Lesson learnt for me lol


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Jalex said:


> So that's around 40 calories.
> 
> Over a month that's just under 1200 which is not far from 1/2lb.
> 
> Things like this is why people say they "track" and are adamant they are counting correctly when in reality they aren't. Defo include them buddy!!


One thing I didn't know about fish oils was this (taken straight from Ben Pakulski's facebook page):

"Are you stuck with that last little bit of fat around your lower stomach? LISTEN UP!
There are two specific types of fats that will actually help you burn fat faster
1. EPA (an omega-3 fatty acid found in fish oil)
2. MCT (medium chain triglycerides)
Both can be obtained as a supplement, but MCTs are also found in coconut oil. Timing these two essential fats at the right times can accelerate your fat loss.#EducateAndDominate"

Don't know if you already knew but it made me drop 2 fish oils a minute ago :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Best thing I saw on Bpaks fb was Alan trolling him this morning lol


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> One thing I didn't know about fish oils was this (taken straight from Ben Pakulski's facebook page):
> 
> "Are you stuck with that last little bit of fat around your lower stomach? LISTEN UP!
> There are two specific types of fats that will actually help you burn fat faster
> ...


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Alright today's food! Bit of a mix match but macros are OK with me.

Over calories but going to be playing volleyball for a good few hours which will most certainly burn that excess amount off! Of course needed to make room for that ice cold Corona to celebrate our (soon to be) victory!

View attachment 112618


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Jalex said:


> View attachment 112617


So you don't agree with him then?


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> So you don't agree with him then?


Depends mate as I m referring to him saying timing of these is realllly important. Dude looks good but he is really clueless.

not sure where he has got that information from. I've never certainly heard/read it and do not agree. Did he post anytbing else on it or any more information? I don't follow him on fb.

BUT, EPA/DHA does have some evidence it may help with fat loss (so he is sort of correct there) but timing is irrelevant.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

b-pak worlds dumbest idiot


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

He (Ben Pakulski) I guess is referring to that fact that MCTs skip the digestion process LCTs go through and go straight to the liver to be metabolised. This supposedly makes them much less likely to be stored as fat whilst providing a good source of fuel. So basically I presume he's saying use these for energy (pre workout) to fuel your workouts instead of carbs which if not used will be stored as fat once glycogen reserves are full.

Not sure about the Omega 3 timing myself but they're anti inflammatory whereas Omega 6' promote a pro-inflamatory environment which is the route cause of a lot of issues, with obesity being one of them. Basically just keep a good balance and don't worry about it.

But yeah, in most cases this is going to be over complicating matters and making them more hassle than they need be. Doesn't mean it's not good info, it's just not really all that relevant in 9/10 cases. If 'the simple way' (in vs out) is for whatever reason not working for someone or they've hit a wall, little tweaks like this can help.

Good progress BTW :thumbup1: Will keep an eye on this.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Alex-the-Greek said:


> He (Ben Pakulski) I guess is referring to that fact that MCTs skip the digestion process LCTs go through and go straight to the liver to be metabolised. This supposedly makes them much less likely to be stored as fat whilst providing a good source of fuel. So basically I presume he's saying use these for energy (pre workout) to fuel your workouts instead of carbs which if not used will be stored as fat once glycogen reserves are full.
> 
> Not sure about the Omega 3 timing myself but they're anti inflammatory whereas Omega 6' promote a pro-inflamatory environment which is the route cause of a lot of issues, with obesity being one of them. Basically just keep a good balance and don't worry about it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, perhaps. I just do not get it though when people with incredible physiques post some ludicrous stuff (just had a quick read through his fb). Makes you wonder how!

Thanks for the kind words mate! Appreciated.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

Jalex said:


> Depends mate as I m referring to him saying timing of these is realllly important. Dude looks good but he is really clueless.
> 
> not sure where he has got that information from. I've never certainly heard/read it and do not agree. Did he post anytbing else on it or any more information? I don't follow him on fb.
> 
> BUT, EPA/DHA does have some evidence it may help with fat loss (so he is sort of correct there) but timing is irrelevant.


No mate that was the full post. I didn't actually read that last bit about timing, would be interesting to hear someones opinion who knows there stuff in that area.


----------



## 195645855 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dan TT said:


> No mate that was the full post. I didn't actually read that last bit about timing, would be interesting to hear someones opinion who knows there stuff in that area.


The timing of MCTs he's referring too will be to use it pre-workout in place of carbs for fuel (if you've watched a few of his vids you may have heard him mention he rarely uses carbs pre-workout)

I honestly can't see or rather don't know of any benefit in timing Omega 3s.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

Todays food and drink. Big upper session about to be done and then BBQ on the beach and friends birthday out tonight in town.

had 3 Jabs of tren 50mg EOD and already breaking out in spots lmao. Had 0 sides from 12 weeks of test/var/t3 so already not worth it IMO so just going to drop it.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

@Jalex you fecked UKM off or just been busy :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> @A1243R
> 
> Jalex is an acquaintance of mine.
> 
> ...


Your avi looks familiar lol.

Tbf I thought Jalex was a good guy, argued his point without ever seeing him resort to insults like most on here.

Note to self don't start a thread about anyone dying from PED use


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Synthetic213 said:


> I'm not sure why :whistling: .
> 
> Cool mate, kind words.
> 
> How's your progress been?





Synthetic213 said:


> @A1243R
> 
> Jalex is an acquaintance of mine.
> 
> ...


Just an acquaintance :lol: He was an IIFYM pr**k though


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> I'm not sure why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was going well until I went away on holiday for a week. Feel like a bloated mess now lol. Doing an 11 week cut now with TTM blend before I goto Portugal


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

jack daniels bourbon any good?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Going albufeira and nah I plan to come off when I get back from holiday. That's the plan anyway lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Synthetic213 said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> A great go-to bourbon when out and about, everywhere pretty much has it.
> 
> ...


Do you know if Jalex cycle went to plan? What has he finished with?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Been looking for another little tw4t to abuse, you fit the bill by looks of it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Been getting bored around here now have ya? Seems it...


Are you going to start a journal yourself? lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Synthetic213 said:


> Been getting bored around here now have ya? Seems it...


No, I'll always find people to abuse, but more the merrier.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Synthetic213 said:


> Such a nice guy.
> 
> I can see why you get trolled.
> 
> Do you have anything better to do with your time? (accept attempt to coach females for which you have 0 qualifications or recognised achievements in :lol: )


A halfwit newb challenging ME lol. Get back in your miniscule box.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Synthetic213 said:


> Man you're dumber than I thought, lol.
> 
> Remind me why you're even attempting to engage in internet talk with me?


Dont like newbies getting too big for their boots without reason. Doesn't look like you got reason.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Synthetic213 said:


> Can you define newbie, for me?


10 posts + barely look like you lift = newbie


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> 10 posts + barely look like you lift = newbie


How many posts to reach advanced?


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

BrahmaBull said:


> How many posts to reach advanced?


2954 i reckon...


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> How many posts to reach advanced?


Post as much as you want, if you still look like you dont lift, then you still a newb/key board warrior.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> Post as much as you want, if you still look like you dont lift, then you still a newb/key board warrior.


Just wondering why you mentioned post count lol


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Synthetic213 said:


> Lol..barely look like I lift. Are you serious?
> 
> I hope you're playing along btw because if not you seriously are less intelligent then I originally thought... :lol:


What do you mean "originally", we've never engaged in internet conversation before, so there is no past tense.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

BrahmaBull said:


> Just wondering why you mentioned post count lol


10 post count is still newb territory. If Ronnie Coleman had an account with post count 10, he'd be a newb too.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

you're all gheyyYy!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Synthetic213 said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> so, see above pic, you think I look like I barely lift?
> 
> You have some serious body image judgment/issues if so :lol: . suggest you stop fapping to Mr Olypmias and go out in the real world


Trolled so easily you little muppet, see ya later :thumbup1:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> I thought I was winning the troll battle......serious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should sign up at Numisc


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

> You should sign up at Numisc


lmao you on there?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

> lmao you on there?


Have read but never posted, interesting forum tho lol. If it was on tapa would be better tho


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

wheres @Jalex


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

> Here


what happened to your old one


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey (Apr 29, 2015)

Synthetic213 said:


> Got banned because I made a thread about BB and heart attacks.
> 
> Lorian unbanned me.
> 
> ...


Luckily it seems a MOD on here now is rarer than the lunar eclipse


----------

